# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Lavadora

## chuchenager

Buenas noches,

Estoy intentando encontrar un video que hace años vi y no hay manera.
Se trata de un mago que pone a una persona dentro de una lavadora, la lavadora saca humo y cuando sale la persona se ha convertido en una persona de color. 
Ademas empieza   a sacar multitud de gente de dentro de la lavadora.

Alguien me puede ayudar si sabe donde encontrarlo... 

Gracias

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Yo el que conozco es este, pero es con un microndas, no se si sera el mismo.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fv1fBhfShMY

----------

